# Hello from Halifax, UK



## Robbo8916 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Rob and I live in Halifax, West Yorkshire, England.

I have been interested in keeping bees since I was a child and saw a lecture on beekeeping and the amazing environmental impact they have. I know that the UK honey bee population is dwindling and seeing as now I have the space and time I thought it would be a perfect time to get to work on realising my dream of keeping bees.

I have been speaking to the local chair of the Yorkshire Bee-keepers Association and he has been extremely helpful in my initial questions and sent me a copy of Beekeeping for Dummies which I must say is a very informative book.

After speaking with my mentor I have decided that I am going to (with the help of a friend) build my own National hive to begin with.

I have a very large garden which is abundant with wild flowers throughout most of the year and feel it would be perfect for bees. 

So anyway, HI and I hope to be keeping in touch with you all throughout the process of becoming a fully fledged beekeeper.

Rob


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site and beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rob!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Robbo8916 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! I will be sure to keep you up to date on my hive building activities etc.

After all the reading and mentoring we have come to the conclusion that as we are at the beginning of summer we can get a hive/colony set up which should be strong enough by winter and then hopefully get a decent honey crop next year!!! Thankfully we don't have particularly cold winters in this part of the UK anymore (thanks global warming!). 

Im excited to get going and will keep you all posted!

Rob


----------

